# show some love to security



## lpguy6767 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a question to ask some of you? for the past 25 years i have worked in the security field mostly loss prevention but no bio pharm research. the question is why do some pds hate or strongly dislike security so much where as others go out of their way to help in any way they can. could it be that we (security) burned bridges by acting too much like a cop? or is it something elese? just thought i would throw it out there.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Three words:
Mall Ninja Syndrome

Some are like that some are not...prolly a better question for ask a cop forum.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Ummm...because most of you are whackers! And most of you have an IQ of one, that's probably why you couldn't figure this question out on your own. I get a good laugh out of the ones that wear two pairs of cuffs, even though they can't put them on anyone, they claim "it's to help you guys out incase you need an extra pair". Whatever....

*"i tend to agree most of US but not all of us the same could be said for some of YOU as well correct?"*

The PM he just sent me, LOL

At least have enough balls to post it here, idiot.

Yes, I agree some cops are idiots, but I'm saying MOST of you are idiots, (that would be 90%, I have to spell it out for a security guard) Don't come on a cop forum and bash us. If you want some respect, I suggest you stop acting like a whacker and maybe you'll make some cop friends. Are you gonna be security all your lif or become a LEO? Oh, that's right, you have an IQ of one.


----------



## lpguy6767 (Feb 22, 2007)

ok first of all not an idiot thats just not nice but thats to be expected from a name like tacops. Now I understand that you must have graduated from charlestown high but I assure you I am not a wacker nor do i have an iq of 1 you bindelstif. I was just trying to make a point. I did not mean to offend you otherwise. Hows this post for balls. lol


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Question posed: is it bindelstif or bindelstiff?


----------



## lpguy6767 (Feb 22, 2007)

bindelstiff you are correct i just kant spell lol


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Not to sound like a total "dick head" but you should proof read your posts when you are trying to defend yourself. The first sentence of your post has a major issue in it. See if you can spot it. I only say this since you brought up Having an IQ better than one. Thus said that first sentence does not help support your IQ claim.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Npd said " dickhead"!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Npd said " dickhead"!!!


Ah but I used quotes so it detracts from me saying it, The quotes are used to emphasize the words usage only in terms of what a general populous would use that word for.

Thus said I have not used the word myself but have taken the word out a general context cited by others and placed it where I felt it would convey a particular message. 

I am not serious you know.


----------



## Bin25US (Jan 18, 2007)

lpguy6767 said:


> I have a question to ask some of you? for the past 25 years i have worked in the security field mostly loss prevention but no bio pharm research. the question is why do some pds hate or strongly dislike security so much where as others go out of their way to help in any way they can. could it be that we (security) burned bridges by acting too much like a cop? or is it something elese? just thought i would throw it out there.


You seem to have answered your own question.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

I know you guyes (Masscops regulars) are loving giving this guy crap but...I think this is an important question to be addressed and hopefully other guards/LP's read this and understand what we(Police Officers) expect from them.

Security guards get respect when they earn it. I started out doing security at a Mall and it took a few years before the local Police knew me well enough and respected me. Now being on the flip side of that there are several reasons why some security/LP people get respected more than others. 
1. They have common sense. 
2. They realize that they are not Police Officers (KNOW YOUR ROLE, OBSERVE AND REPORT CRIMINAL ACTIVITY) Do NOT get in over your head...Fight with 25 teenagers...probably not a good idea to run out there like Capt. America and try to stop the brawl...end result---everyone gangs up you. 
3. They know when the Police arrive to shut up and wait to be addressed by the Officer unless there is a serious threat in the area that he/she needs to be made aware of.
4. Job Knowledge. When Police arrive and ask questions you should have the answers. You should know your site inside and out and be able to at least recognize all employees if not know their names (including large sites like malls). You should know all emergency evacuation procedures and be able to carry one out in your sleep. All exits and entrances if they need to make a tactical entry to a certain part of the site. All site rules and regulations.
5. Awareness. Know what is going on at all times around your site. 
6. Game face. Know when an incident is happening have you game face on. When its done and its appropriate relax and HAVE A SENSE OF HUMOR. Dont walk around all the time like you are the big man. A guard with a big head and a know it all attitude pisses people off.
7. Take COMPLETE notes. 
8. If you are told to do something by and Officer DO IT EXACTLY. If you are unclear on something ask, don't wing it.
9. Good backup. If I am there and still waiting for other Officers to arrive and its me and you with a suspect(s) be ready for them to do anything. Watch suspects and look for warning signs while the Officer interviewing the suspect(s). If you see a weapon maybe the Officer doesnt and he should be notified of it. If a fight breaks out with the lone Officer and the suspect(s) and he is having trouble help out if you can( some others may differ in opinion with this ). 
10. Do NOT over react, stay calm in all situations. If you are freaking out the same as the public then you are useless. Be able to gauge the level of an emergency situation and be clear and concise when speaking about it to dispatch and the Officer.
11. Know the definition of a WHACKER
_________
__________________
*Show some love to security* What kind of stupid fucking thread title is that?!??! so if you wonder why you are getting shit on think about the gay title to your thread. Furthermore being New to MASSCOPS you should also use spell check and correct grammar. So like I said before what I posted was info for guards and LP's in general. Not because I like you because so far you do sound like a retard.

Oh and you first thread announcing that your new to the site was lame. 
_"hi new to site"_

4 words....not even close to being grammatically correct. If you are going to take the time to announce that you are a new member you should at least compose a proper introduction.

Not a good start other than the fact that the question you raised is a valid one.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

lpguy6767 said:


> I have a question to ask some of you? for the past 25 years i have worked in the security field mostly loss prevention but no bio pharm research. the question is why do some pds hate or strongly dislike security so much where as others go out of their way to help in any way they can. could it be that we (security) burned bridges by acting too much like a cop? or is it something elese? just thought i would throw it out there.


You started out pretty well until you shot yourself in the foot with this....

*"i tend to agree most of US but not all of us the same could be said for some of YOU as well correct?"*

My first job was a security guard. I'm also willing to bet there are thousands of cops that started this way also. But after 25 years in the field, we must bow our heads to your years of experience in the security industry.

Most of us use that job as a stepping stone until a law enforcement position comes along. Looks like someone used that stepping stone to bounce it off your head and you've been unconscious for 25 years.

Just saying. Some of my best friends are security guards.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Security: http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25308


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

:l: :l:


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Some of you..



209 said:


> Oh and you first thread announcing that your new to the site was lame.


Taking the time point that out and complain about is pretty lame too.


TacOps said:


> Are you gonna be security all your lif or become a LEO? Oh, that's right, you have an IQ of one.


Get off you high horse. He chose security, so be it. I have met plenty of security guards who just do what is asked of them and get a paycheck. Ya, there are those that make everyone look bad (hardly 90%...) but I would hope some of you have the intelligence to differentiate.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This thread will go down as one of the text book reasons Mall Security don't get no luv.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

I was driving behind a Longwood Security "cruiser" the other night in Boston........

I believe the plate was LGWD32 and it had the painters radio equivalent of haphazardly placed reg stickers on it........ The taxis in Boston are the worst for that..... Nice sticker collection GEEK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

lpguy6767 said:


> bindelstiff you are correct i just kant spell lol


I guess you "kant"

Whatever, I've already stated my opinion and was told to get off my high horse, so I'll leave it to you guys, See ya in another thread!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

brigham and woman hospital security took care of me a few years ago

was sitting on an inmate over there during second shift.

we use to take our own cars to the detail and security hooked me up with free parking , a decent place to order some take out and were decent guys all around

of course i'm not a cop either , so maybe it was professional courtesy


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Excellent post, 209! I also worked LP in college before I got on...gotta pay the rent somehow. All you "future police" wannabes pay attention....take 209's advice to heart, stay out of trouble, run and do a few situps every day and maybe you too can wear the badge someday.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Perhaps I am behind the times, but what exactly is a "bindelstif" or "bindelstiff?" Either way, I am sorry to state I do not believe this to be a word.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

CivilServiceNO1Fan said:


> Perhaps I am behind the times, but what exactly is a "bindelstif" or "bindelstiff?" Either way, I am sorry to state I do not believe this to be a word.


www.google.com


----------

